

Parents Must Sign Permission Slip Before Kids Can Eat Oreos - lsh123
http://reason.com/blog/2015/03/26/parents-must-sign-permission-slip-before

======
zaxomi
Sounds stupid until you realize that the kids could be allergic or have
religious or other reasons to not eat certain things.

I'm pretty sure that the teacher have had to deal with angry parents in the
past and now want to avoid it.

